# L-144 preparing for flight



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I cought my L-144 in what looks like it is getting ready to fly:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shot, Mike. nice bn, too.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes the ABNP is one of your babbies still growing.
Cheers
Happy new Year
Mike


----------

